# Book Cover Artistry - Award winning digital artist and designer



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

*Please go to the last page of this thread for any available premium premades and custom design slots. *

To view my gallery, go to: Book Cover Artistry
For custom work, contact me via the site or on Facebook. Most of my premium premades sell from my Facebook group within minutes:
Facebook Groups


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

Really pretty!!


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

these are gorgeous! love your use of light and text.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone! I really love making them. I was doing them as a hobby for my own amusement and then thought, why not.......


----------



## EmilieHardie (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, these are stunning! I don't need a cover right now but your page is definitely being bookmarked for later perusing.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Bought one


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

sockmerchant said:


> Bought one


YAY!!


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much! It was a pleasure


----------



## Bookslinger (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning. Bookmarked.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

LizWheeler said:


> Stunning. Bookmarked.


Thank you! I keep adding more designs while I'm getting the fuller ecommerce site up and running. Last night was romance night!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

It's been 7 days since my first post so I believe I'm allowed to add to it now 

The main site is almost ready, but not quite, so the sale is still on! All covers are only $49 and I've added some more including fantasy, sci fi, and romance. I'll be adding more every day so keep checking and thank you so much to those of you who have already purchased a cover. It's a great start to this new venture. 

Don't forget - I've available for custom work too....


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I'm having a little trouble setting up Wordpress so the sale is on for at least another week. Also, the temporary Blogger template isn't showing all the covers on the main page so you can click next at the bottom and go from page to page if some seem to be missing.

Some more covers are posted including NA, thriller/spy, and fantasy. For those who have already purchased - thank you - and I'm trying to keep the Sold page updated too, but I'm sorry if I haven't added your finished cover to it yet. I'll get to it!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Who likes my cover Isn't it amazing! This jewel of a cover maker made it for me!!!! She is amazing people!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

wow, very nice! I have a couple of book ideas that I am noteven going to get around to for a little bit, but am tempted to snag one now.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

KL_Phelps said:


> wow, very nice! I have a couple of book ideas that I am noteven going to get around to for a little bit, but am tempted to snag one now.


Thank you so much - it's been a pleasure


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

And yes, thank you KL Phelps, but I messed up on the quote and my first thanks was actually directed at Sunshine and her memoir - it was a pleasure to work on its cover.


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Heather, these are great. I'll definitely keep you in mind for my novella later in the year. Keep up the good work and I hope to see more romance covers.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thank you! And definitely more romance - I have about 5 half finished ones on the go. The thing that takes the longest with romance is changing the color on the dresses - which almost always start out white. So hopefully I'll get those finished soon!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

My tussle with Wordpress is your gain! Still on sale and a cover or two being added each day:

I'm also more than happy to do custom work - just contact me via the link under custom on my site. Or message me here.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Really gorgeous covers here. 

I'm looking at the Storm one, because it has the fire which I would need for my paranormal time travel romance (under a pen name, which is in the formative stage at the moment), and because the woman's hair is red, but I'm wondering if she's a little too young for the story.

Will have to mull this over because I really like that cover...


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Heather Lori Harding said:


> my first thanks was actually directed at Sunshine and her memoir - it was a pleasure to work on its cover.


See that's the thing- you made it easy! And I was such a (ermm am still such) a beginner at all of this, but you always treated me well. EVEN when I misspelled pseudonym!! Thank you so much! 
PS, have I mentioned that I LOVE my cover!!!!


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

I love these covers   Bookmarked!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Drew Gideon said:


> Nancy, that one's been sold.


Bummer. You snooze, you lose.  Thanks, Drew, for letting me know.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thanks so much Carrie and Stacy! And so sorry Nancy!! It was actually one of my favorite covers too - I was almost sad to sell it  . I kept trying to come up with a story involving fire to write! If you'd like me to play around with something similar that suits your story better, just let me know!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

It's the last week of the sale! I'm adding new covers every couple of days or so.

http://bookcoverartistry.blogspot.com You can also click on my signature below.

If you'd like to contact me about custom work, just drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

The sale ends tonight!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Some new covers added, including romance:


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

These are wonderful. I think Freefall, Bullet, and Pointflash are my favorites. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Impressive work. Bookmarked


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Perry and Sever - thank you very much!  

Sever - enjoyed your blog post on marketing - I'm bookmarking that for future reference.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

It's new cover day! I've been a bit slow lately, but I'll be uploading more over the next few days.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

New website finally!!!!

http://bookcoverartistry.com/ Clicking on my signature will take you to my author site, but on the menu bar there's an option to choose Book Cover Artistry.

I have some new covers up and a number of covers have been put on sale - reduced from $89 to $49 and $29


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Hi all! I've been too busy with writing and custom cover work to do much with premades lately, so I decided to put all my remaining premades on SALE until I can get some more done. Depending on the amount of digital painting, the premades are $10 to $40! I've also added paypal buttons under each one to make ordering easier.

As always, I don't mind changing fonts or placement of titles - and the titles shown are for display purposes only. And I'm still available for custom work after April 13th when Caught In Crimson is released.

Click on my sig or go to http://www.bookcoverartistry.com

Here are a couple of my most recent premades - there's a lot of digital painting on each of these so the sale makes them a great deal!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I still have some covers available for the Spring Sale - $10 to $40!


----------



## ShaunSwanson (Feb 22, 2015)

From one artist to another, these are excellent.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much Shaun!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Covers are going fast, though I've finished off a couple more that I'd worked on before but hadn't completed. The sale ends soon so snap them up!

And remember - any titles on the covers are just for my amusement and to identify the cover - I get tired of writing *Title Here* all the time LOL! I also don't mind changing the fonts if you know what you want.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

The sale on premades is ending at the end of the month! I've added a couple of new ones I'd been working on but hadn't posted yet.










And new for me, some Epic Fantasy!


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Totally awesome Heather, love the great use of characters! Now if you do a few horror this author would definitely be interested lol


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Michael! I've done horror before, just not as a premade. I'll have to think on that.....


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Thanks Michael! I've done horror before, just not as a premade. I'll have to think on that.....


Iwill definitely keep you in mind for a custom too


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thanks! I concentrate on pretty girl YA fantasy and urban fantasy stuff that I forget there's a whole lot of other genres out there LOL.


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Thanks! I concentrate on pretty girl YA fantasy and urban fantasy stuff that I forget there's a whole lot of other genres out there LOL.


I think because of the photo realism you'd be perfect for the cover of my novel, which is a thriller set in Victorian Melbourne (Australia). I'm not looking for a gory cover at all, and I think your character covers would be ideal


----------



## Peter Spenser (Jan 26, 2012)

I have to chime in here and say what a pleasure it has been for me to work with Heather. She does great work, charges more-than-fair prices, and is a professional in her business dealings. What more can an author ask for?


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much Peter! 

I can't resist - I have so many premades that I've just needed to add text placeholders to LOL


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Bought one!   I'll write a nice 15-20k novella for it, as a great way to end my current series.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Heather, I've sent you a message about 'Lady in Red' .

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone!
Seleya, I'll touch base in just a minute.

I am a fantasy girl, but I do cover a few other genres with my premades. I've got some stock for historical romance that I had already made into premades, I just haven't done titling yet. I'll post them too when I get the chance:

















Thanks for all the premade love! I've been too swamped to create them the way I planned to, so it's nice to see the ones I've done find some homes!


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you, Heather! Bought.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Seleya!

Stock is going fast, but there are a couple of fresh ones I've had a chance to upload finally.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Last week of the sale and I'm emptying the virtual drawers on my computer! I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to make premades again, so snap up the remaining ones while they're available!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Hi everyone - there are a handful of sale premades left, a few more than shown below. I'll leave them up till they're gone and then clear my premade page out. I hope to get time to work on some new ones soon, but realistically, I'll probably only be able to do one or two here or there until after Book 3 in my trilogy is out.

I'll post here if I do upload any though!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

do you only sell the covers once??

At that price?

That is awesome, good job!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

geronl said:


> do you only sell the covers once??
> 
> At that price?
> 
> That is awesome, good job!


Thank so much! Yes, just once. There are so many great cover designers who advertise on kboards and provide covers across all genres. I just love creating fantasy and sci fi covers and do a lot of digital painting and/or manipulation on each one because I enjoy it - and I limit the amount of premades and custom work I take on because it is secondary to my writing.

So I'm happy to fill a fairly specific niche and provide excellent value for the money!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I've been busy with writing and custom covers, but I finally got the chance to make a few premades. I haven't had a chance to update the website yet, but here is the first batch. I should be uploading to my site over the next few days, but if you see one you like, you can always PM me.

These are premium premades which include the same photo manipulation and digital painting techniques that I use on my custom covers.

As stated previously, I am currently taking on a select amount of custom commissions, but only in the various sci fi and fantasy genres.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I've been crazy, crazy busy, so I've only got a few premades still available, but I've added these three today.

Custom cover spots are available, but filling up so contact me soon if you're looking for a cover for your new release!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

You could make #4 by adding the girl from #2 to #3, in case someone has both male and female characters it would fit.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

geronl said:


> You could make #4 by adding the girl from #2 to #3, in case someone has both male and female characters it would fit.


Double duty covers, I like it


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

These premades will be available today as I get a chance to post them on the website. A couple had actually dropped off the website for some reason, or I'd kept back because I was thinking of using them myself LOL! Now they're free game! I don't mind changing fonts and positioning, but the images are offered as is.

As for custom work, I have a few spots open in October, but contact me soon as they are filling up.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Due to the crash removing my most recent posts, I'm extending the 20% off premades Cyber Monday sale through this week. Just PM me or contact me via the form on the site of the premade you're interested in, and I'll send you a Paypal invoice with the discounted price. You can get to site via my sig and then just go to the premades page.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I've been crazy busy but I managed to create a few new premades in YA, fantasy, horror, paranormal, memoir, and one that could be fantasy, historical, or even romance (it could also be used to match up with 'Portal' as series covers).

I probably won't get these uploaded to the website till tomorrow, so if you are interested in one, PM me.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, I haven't had a chance to load the premades in the post above to my site yet. They are all still available.

For custom work, I'm currently only available for any genre of fantasy or sci fi, and historical romance.

**CHRISTMAS SALE! 30% off available PREMADES (contact me via PM here or the contact form on my site and I'll send you a Paypal invoice with the discounted amount for the premade you are interested in) OR 20% off CUSTOM covers booked and paid for in full before Jan 1.

The site: http://bookcoverartistry.com/ You can also just click on my signature below.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Premade teaser time! More to come soon!

I'm trying to get a few more premades made for January and paranormal romance seems to be on my brain! Here is the first one finished of several I'm working on. It's not posted on the website yet, so if you're interested, you can message me here. (EDITED to add a second one I just finished up - the color toning on this one can be changed to blue or purple. I can probably remove the wings as well.)

I'm hoping to have the website updated with all the new premades by the weekend. I have some January spots available for custom, but I'm only taking on a few clients, so message me here or send me an email via the website asap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

Those are great, Heather!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

SummerNights said:


> Those are great, Heather!


Thanks so much! I still have paranormal on the brain!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Thanks so much! I still have paranormal on the brain!


Awww, I could write a paranormal story just for this cover! 

Except I have to finish my urban fantasy first.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I still haven't had a chance to put the new premades on my website, so if anyone is interested in one, you can just message me for more info.

I just finished this new premium premade. It could be urban fantasy or YA fantasy:

(edited to add that the most recent premades have now been uploaded!)


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I've been inspired by a lot of high fantasy lately. Per usual, I haven't got this premium premade uploaded to the site yet, so message me if you want to snap it up before I do!

Edited to add: this premade has sold


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Edited to add: first cover has sold

The second cover can have a different object added to replace the flower.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

SadPanda said:


> This is absolutely beautiful I wish I had the money because this actually suits my book more than the one I previously bought from from you. You actually found my main character.


  Which one did you buy before, Catherine? Is that the one from a couple of years ago or did you get one more recently that I've forgotten? If it's the one from a while ago, unfortunately I can't just switch it out because this is a premium premade, meaning that a lot more work and digital painting went into it . . .

Contact me if you want to talk prices and I'll see what I can do, but I know that sometimes it just isn't in the budget, so no pressure. Who knows, maybe it will hang around until you're more flush! I find that my premiums tend to be very specific - and that's what I enjoy creating - but it does mean that sometimes it takes a while for them to find a home


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Some new premium premades!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I've been playing with some genres and styles I've been neglecting for a while like thriller. These should be on the website by tonight, but you can always PM me.








*SOLD














* SOLD


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I've been crazy busy! No time for premades except this one - I made it as a bit of a pet project so I'm selling it is a wraparound premade. It's not on my site yet, so PM if you're interested before I get a chance to upload it. SOLD

I know it's fairly specific LOL. If it doesn't work for anyone, I'll probably end up re-working it completely or keeping it for promo.

I'll crop it to 6x9 so you have the ebook cover as well as the wrap. I'll also stick the back blurb on for you and the isbn. It's sort of like getting custom and premade together!

Hopefully I'll have some other fresh new premades soon!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I'll be uploading some regular premades this week and I have a new premium urban fantasy premade available. Per usual, it takes me a while to get my website updated, so if you're interested and don't see it yet, just PM me here. Edited to add: still not on the website yet - sorry!










Alternate typography treatment available with slightly adjusted background since the titling is no longer on top of it.








*SOLD


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

New paranormal and contemporary romance premades available! Per usual, not up on the website yet LOL, so message me (I'm going out of town next week from Mon to Thurs but will check in periodically). The urban fantasy just above is also still available:








*SOLD


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I'm cleaning house on all premades with a new, cleaner design on my website too! All premades are on sale with most of them 50% or more off!

Check the sale out at http://www.bookcoverartistry.com

And a new premade that's on sale too:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow!  
Impressive work!!


----------



## Peter Spenser (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe a cleaner site design but it's not responding very quickly (or at all) tonight. Having a hard time getting in.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Peter Spenser said:


> Maybe a cleaner site design but it's not responding very quickly (or at all) tonight. Having a hard time getting in.


Thanks Peter. It's loading OK for me, but that might be because it's cached. I've actually streamlined the design of all other extraneous elements, so it should load faster than before - though it is still image intensive. Perhaps Wix is slow tonight.

If you get a chance, let me know if you are still having trouble accessing it and I'll start tinkering under the hood......


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

SummerNights said:


> Wow!
> Impressive work!!


Thank you!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

If anyone else is having trouble accessing the website, please let me know via PM or here - I'd really appreciate it. Others are getting in fine so I'm having trouble figuring out what the problem might be, but I may have to go in and resize all the graphics just to make it leaner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

It is a little slow, though not hideously so.  It seemed slower in Chrome than Firefox.

I popped open the web developers toolbar in Firefox, and it looks like the stats.g.doubleclick.net stuff is what's causing the issue.  one loaded relatively quickly but with a 302 found error, while the other fails completely.

I'm guessing its stuff Wix is shoving in since they wrap the site in a frame with their ads and what not.


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I can say I've purchased a few covers from Heather for my Pen name she is awesome to work with.

Also, the site came right up for me on chrome, worked flawlessly.

In fact I just broke down and ordered two more.


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> If anyone else is having trouble accessing the website, please let me know via PM or here - I'd really appreciate it. Others are getting in fine so I'm having trouble figuring out what the problem might be, but I may have to go in and resize all the graphics just to make it leaner.


Hmm.. I originally clicked on your website while browsing kboards on my phone. It came up just fine but then I got on the computer to look at it and the page won't load at all. Just tried on my phone again and it works. I'm using chrome browser for both of them.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Bbates024 said:


> I can say I've purchased a few covers from Heather for my Pen name she is awesome to work with.
> 
> Also, the site came right up for me on chrome, worked flawlessly.
> 
> In fact I just broke down and ordered two more.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Cheyanne said:


> Hmm.. I originally clicked on your website while browsing kboards on my phone. It came up just fine but then I got on the computer to look at it and the page won't load at all. Just tried on my phone again and it works. I'm using chrome browser for both of them.


It seems to be very spotty with some people having trouble and others not. I'll have to look into what Anma said and see if there's something on Wix's end that is mucking things up.

Thanks everyone for letting me know. If nothing else, when I get time I'm going to resize all the pictures a bit - and then I'm going to have to get serious about a Wordpress site or something at some point......


----------



## Peter Spenser (Jan 26, 2012)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> I'll have to look into what Anma said and see if there's something on Wix's end that is mucking things up. Then I'm going to have to get serious about a Wordpress site or something at some point.


I agree. I'm sending you an e-mail about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Cheyanne said:


> Hmm.. I originally clicked on your website while browsing kboards on my phone. It came up just fine but then I got on the computer to look at it and the page won't load at all. Just tried on my phone again and it works. I'm using chrome browser for both of them.


Same here! I could see it just fine on my phone but when I tried to open the site from the desktop, it wouldn't load at all.
Strange.
I use Firefox.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

SummerNights said:


> Same here! I could see it just fine on my phone but when I tried to open the site from the desktop, it wouldn't load at all.
> Strange.
> I use Firefox.


Strange - I'll keep investigating! And I'll keep posting new premades here so it's a bit easier to see.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Strange - I'll keep investigating! And I'll keep posting new premades here so it's a bit easier to see.


Thanks, Heather! I really like your work and as I'm getting ready to start working on an UF series, I think you'll be hearing from me


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Still not sure what's causing the headache for some people on my website - though I suspect it's the small slideshow at the bottom. When I get a chance, I'll take it off and test to see if it solves things for those who had hiccups.

That said, the sale is still on with the remaining premades and I even have a few more to add that should be posted over the weekend. Here are a couple I just finished up and they're on sale too  Crazy busy per usual, so if you want something and it's not up yet, just PM me here, per usual!

NA or YA:







Epic fantasy or historical:


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

SummerNights said:


> Same here! I could see it just fine on my phone but when I tried to open the site from the desktop, it wouldn't load at all.
> Strange.
> I use Firefox.


Just a quick note to those who were having trouble accessing the site last week. I took off the small slideshow on the front page that I thought might be causing the problem. If you get a chance to take a look, please let me know if that cleared things up.

If not, it's back to the drawing board!


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

Still not working. On a desktop PC, the front page is a white blank.


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

Same with me (blank white page), using Safari on a MacBook. Sorry, Heather! Hope you get this worked out soon.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Argh! I've changed the front graphic and made sure it's not as large and am in the process of uploading smaller graphics for the premade gallery. Hoping it's just a case of the site being too bloated to load in a reasonable amount of time for some people as not everyone is having the same issue.

But if anyone else is having trouble, most of the available premades are posted in the last few pages of the thread. The sale is still on so you can just PM me here. But give the site a try if you can - I'm grateful for the feedback and it will hopefully help me fix things.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2016)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Argh! I've changed the front graphic and made sure it's not as large and am in the process of uploading smaller graphics for the premade gallery. Hoping it's just a case of the site being too bloated to load in a reasonable amount of time for some people as not everyone is having the same issue.
> 
> But if anyone else is having trouble, most of the available premades are posted in the last few pages of the thread. The sale is still on so you can just PM me here. But give the site a try if you can - I'm grateful for the feedback and it will hopefully help me fix things.


Hi Heather!

Not sure if it's helpful but for me the only way to get the page to load is to right click and choose the "show open this frame" option. Then everything works fine. (Using Firefox with windows)


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

SummerNights said:


> Hi Heather!
> 
> Not sure if it's helpful but for me the only way to get the page to load is to right click and choose the "show open this frame" option. Then everything works fine. (Using Firefox with windows)


Thanks! I'm not exactly sure what that means to be honest, but it does seem to indicate that the page has loaded but isn't showing for some reason. The pages have a horizontal swipe applied to them. I've removed that in case what was happening was that the page was caught mid-swipe as the images were loading - hence the blank screen.

Thank you everyone for helping me to sort this out! I'm not actually sure it's sorted yet, but I can't pare it down a whole lot more so I've got to hit the solution at some point! 

edited to add - another couple of available on sale premades (just in case people aren't getting into my site at all and I just don't know it!  )


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

The sale is still on! And I'm crossing my fingers that my site is loading properly for people now!!

Occasionally I revamp an existing premade that I wasn't quite satisfied with. Here's one which could go thriller or urban fantasy. Also, some new sci fi!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

New sci-fi, also on sale - not added to the website yet so PM me if interested.


----------



## Thetis (Dec 23, 2015)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Thanks! I'm not exactly sure what that means to be honest, but it does seem to indicate that the page has loaded but isn't showing for some reason. The pages have a horizontal swipe applied to them. I've removed that in case what was happening was that the page was caught mid-swipe as the images were loading - hence the blank screen.
> 
> Thank you everyone for helping me to sort this out! I'm not actually sure it's sorted yet, but I can't pare it down a whole lot more so I've got to hit the solution at some point!
> 
> edited to add - another couple of available on sale premades (just in case people aren't getting into my site at all and I just don't know it!  )


Do you allow purchases if we want to use the covers for a future project so we don't have titles yet?


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, Heather. With Safari, still just getting a blank, white page, no matter what I do.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

It didn't work yesterday but it does now.

I would have tried a different browser if it didn't.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thetis said:


> Do you allow purchases if we want to use the covers for a future project so we don't have titles yet?


Sure thing  !


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

MorganKegan said:


> Sorry, Heather. With Safari, still just getting a blank, white page, no matter what I do.


Thanks Morgan, and sorry to anyone else who has had problems with the site. It seems to be a spotty issue affecting some and not others, but I'm going to have to move away from Wix as soon as I'm able because it's doing it for enough people that it's obviously a real problem.

Due to the amount of digital painting I do on covers, I can only produce a handful at any given time, so I'll always post the thumbnails here too and you can always contact me via PM if you're interested in one.

I'll update when I move to a more stable platform like Wordpress or something, though I probably won't be able to make that happen immediately....


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

A few new premium premades will be posted on the site soon. I also have this special ebook and print wrap epic fantasy cover available - I don't seem to be able to do epic fantasy without doing the entire panoramic cover! You win because if this cover suits your project, it's more than half off the cost of a custom ebook and print wrap.

The usual applies - premades aren't posted yet, but if you're interested in anything you see in this thread, PM me here for more details.










****sold


----------



## Lauren P. (Jul 3, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, Heather!

One quick question: where would the spine of the book go? To me, it looks as if it might cut through the man's hand and forearm, which could detract from the cohesion of the front cover image.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Lauren P. said:


> Absolutely stunning, Heather!
> 
> One quick question: where would the spine of the book go? To me, it looks as if it might cut through the man's hand and forearm, which could detract from the cohesion of the front cover image.


Thanks!

Here it is with the markings for the spine, but this is just loose since whoever buys it will need something more specific. The elements are on separate layers so I can re-adjust if needed, but I personally don't mind a bit of overlap. I can change it though, including making the guy a little smaller if anyone's book is really thick:










****sold


----------



## Lauren P. (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying this, Heather. I can see that you've perfectly positioned the front image.

This is a seriously good-looking cover and makes me wish I wrote fantasy. The fact that the man reminds me of Jon Snow from Game of Thrones is another big plus!  I've no doubt the cover will be snapped up very quickly.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Lauren P. said:


> Thanks for clarifying this, Heather. I can see that you've perfectly positioned the front image.
> 
> This is a seriously good-looking cover and makes me wish I wrote fantasy. The fact that the man reminds me of Jon Snow from Game of Thrones is another big plus! I've no doubt the cover will be snapped up very quickly.


I know! I did this on a bit of a lark and was wishing I had something of my own I was planning on writing so I could use it myself! And I couldn't think who he reminded me of until you said that. I'm not normally a beard and long hair guy kind of gal, but for Jon Snow, I'd make an exception


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I have a new premium premade available for urban fantasy, paranormal romance, fairytale retelling, or possibly epic fantasy. There's a lot of digital painting in this one!

I still haven't had a chance to update my website, so if you're interested in it or any of those above that aren't on the site yet, just PM me.










*Edited to add that this one has SOLD.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I should have a few premium premades ready over the next few days. I just put the finishing touches on this one late tonight. You know the drill - if you can't find it posted on my site yet, just PM me!










**sold


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

****SOLD


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I have a few openings for custom work in the next two weeks and the first week of October, and then I'm booked until into November unless someone cancels or puts off their time slot. If you're interested in custom, please contact me ASAP.

A couple of new sale premades have been added to the site - paranormal romance and contemporary romance or YA/NA - see below. I hope to have some premium fantasy, urban fantasy, and sci fi premades up in the next week.

Click on my sig to check what I have in stock, or to take a look at my gallery of some of my recent covers. Or PM me here.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

I drive by your website like once a week and still miss all the awesome premades that I would buy but likely wouldn't need for months and months yet. (Covers are my addiction.)

Edit: I need to learn to share.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Lady Gargoyle said:


> I drive by your website like once a week and still miss all the awesome premades that I would buy but likely wouldn't need for months and months yet. (Covers are my addiction.)
> 
> Edit: I need to learn to share.


Thank youi!!  And sorry I only ever have a few premades at a time (I'm a secret cover addict enabler  )


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer (Jan 22, 2012)

YOU GUYSSSSS!!!!
Just dropping in here to say I completely recommend Heather's work. I came to her a broken, hopeless owner of a book with a crappy cover. She figured out what I needed and delivered! Even though I'm hard to reach a lot of the time because I'm a truck driver, she took good care of me and I love the cover she did. I will go to her for the next cover I need, without a doubt.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

KGupton said:


> YOU GUYSSSSS!!!!
> Just dropping in here to say I completely recommend Heather's work. I came to her a broken, hopeless owner of a book with a crappy cover. She figured out what I needed and delivered! Even though I'm hard to reach a lot of the time because I'm a truck driver, she took good care of me and I love the cover she did. I will go to her for the next cover I need, without a doubt.


Thanks Kristen! I hadn't seen that you posted this. It was definitely a pleasure working with you.

I had an editing client ask for a delay on their manuscript, so I do have room for 1 custom cover slot in October. If anyone is looking for fantasy, sci fi or other genre covers, now's a good time to catch me! I also have two spots currently open in November. Message me here or through my website for rates - click on my sig to go to my site.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I haven't had much time to create any premium premades, but I do have this urban fantasy one ready to go - I saw this beautiful stock and just had to make something out of it!

As for custom cover slots, I have a few openings in November, and December is pretty clear at the moment, so contact me asap if you're interested before they fill up.

edited to add: *SOLD


----------



## BookishDreams (Apr 12, 2016)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> I haven't had much time to create any premium premades, but I do have this urban fantasy one ready to go - I saw this beautiful stock and just had to make something out of it!
> 
> As for custom cover slots, I have a few openings in November, and December is pretty clear at the moment, so contact me asap if you're interested before they fill up.


I've sent you a PM


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Great covers!


----------



## Elizabeth S. (Oct 20, 2016)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> I haven't had much time to create any premium premades, but I do have this urban fantasy one ready to go - I saw this beautiful stock and just had to make something out of it!
> 
> As for custom cover slots, I have a few openings in November, and December is pretty clear at the moment, so contact me asap if you're interested before they fill up.


This is stunning! Man, I wish I had something ready to fit it.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thanks


Elizabeth S. said:


> This is stunning! Man, I wish I had something ready to fit it.


Thanks Elizabeth! That cover has sold, but I have a few more urban fantasy premiums I'm working on. Maybe something will suit you when the time is right!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Great covers!


Thank you! And thank you to everyone who enquired about Wind Witch - it went fast! I put almost as much or as much digital painting/photo manipulation time into my premium premades as I do into my custom covers, so I never have many available at one time. I do them more out of a labor of love than anything else. I do have another one ready to go and uploaded to the website. It could be fantasy, YA fantasy, gothic, or even Steampunk (though that might entail a small commission for stock costs to add some elements if anyone wanted it really steampunky).

Edited to add: *Sold


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Heather,

Your covers are amazing! Do you do any custom drawn artwork or illustrations? I have a potential client that needs a design, and I do not do that type of artwork.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

SA_Soule said:


> Heather,
> 
> Your covers are amazing! Do you do any custom drawn artwork or illustrations? I have a potential client that needs a design, and I do not do that type of artwork.


Thanks! And thanks for thinking of me! I don't, though. All photomanipulation with a lot of digital painting on top.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Great covers!


Sorry I missed your comment - and thanks very much!

I seem to have gothic or vaguely steampunk on the brain right now! This new premade could do for ghosts, paranormal or vampire books too.

Edited to add: my schedule for custom work has opened up for the beginning of November, so now is a good time to nab me as December is a little iffy and I have a few things on the docket for January!

*SOLD


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

A new premium urban fantasy/YA fantasy!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> I haven't had much time to create any premium premades, but I do have this urban fantasy one ready to go - I saw this beautiful stock and just had to make something out of it!
> 
> As for custom cover slots, I have a few openings in November, and December is pretty clear at the moment, so contact me asap if you're interested before they fill up.
> 
> edited to add: *SOLD


Stunning! Too bad I see it's sold! (though not surprised in the least)


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

KL_Phelps said:


> Stunning! Too bad I see it's sold! (though not surprised in the least)


Thanks! I was actually kind of sad to see that one go! My mind was churning with ideas to use it on one of my own books


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

And another one of Heather's custom covers.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,244353.0.html#lastPost


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

brkingsolver said:


> And another one of Heather's custom covers.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,244353.0.html#lastPost


Thanks BR! It was a pleasure - one of my favorite covers to work on in one of my favorite genres!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

No new premium premades, but a small handful are left on my site. I'm anticipating maybe a couple more by the end of the year, but not much more than that.

As far as *available custom slots*, I'm finishing up with quite a number of clients this week, so it looks like I have 2 slots available in the first half of December, then I jump to around Jan 15 with one slot available then. After that, I have a few things pending so I'm not sure of my availability between mid Jan through February. To leave time for my own publishing schedule, I try not to book too far in advance, so if you're wanting to grab me, I'd recommend jumping on one of those 3 available slots.

On another note, I'm preparing to rebrand my first series, and I'm starting with the novel that's related but still standalone. It fits more into the paranormal, urban fantasy area, so I've redone the cover to hit those genres better!


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


>


It's a beaut!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> No new premium premades, but a small handful are left on my site. I'm anticipating maybe a couple more by the end of the year, but not much more than that.
> 
> As far as *available custom slots*, I'm finishing up with quite a number of clients this week, so it looks like I have 2 slots available in the first half of December, then I jump to around Jan 15 with one slot available then. After that, I have a few things pending so I'm not sure of my availability between mid Jan through February. To leave time for my own publishing schedule, I try not to book too far in advance, so if you're wanting to grab me, I'd recommend jumping on one of those 3 available slots.
> 
> On another note, I'm preparing to rebrand my first series, and I'm starting with the novel that's related but still standalone. It fits more into the paranormal, urban fantasy area, so I've redone the cover to hit those genres better!


Sent you an email. I'll take that Jan 15 slot.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> No new premium premades, but a small handful are left on my site. I'm anticipating maybe a couple more by the end of the year, but not much more than that.
> 
> As far as *available custom slots*, I'm finishing up with quite a number of clients this week, so it looks like I have 2 slots available in the first half of December, then I jump to around Jan 15 with one slot available then. After that, I have a few things pending so I'm not sure of my availability between mid Jan through February. To leave time for my own publishing schedule, I try not to book too far in advance, so if you're wanting to grab me, I'd recommend jumping on one of those 3 available slots.
> 
> On another note, I'm preparing to rebrand my first series, and I'm starting with the novel that's related but still standalone. It fits more into the paranormal, urban fantasy area, so I've redone the cover to hit those genres better!


Love this cover, Heather. It fits with the book so much better. The original is also gorgeous, but I think this one is more accurately slanted toward the right readership for the book. My favorite of the series. I hope it helps the book find new readers!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

brkingsolver said:


> Sent you an email. I'll take that Jan 15 slot.


Gotcha!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Jill Nojack said:


> Love this cover, Heather. It fits with the book so much better. The original is also gorgeous, but I think this one is more accurately slanted toward the right readership for the book. My favorite of the series. I hope it helps the book find new readers!


Thank you so much! It's my husband's favorite too. It was meant to be the beginning of a new series. We'll see now that I've marketed it more accurately if it's worth continuing with.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Thank you so much! It's my husband's favorite too. It was meant to be the beginning of a new series. We'll see now that I've marketed it more accurately if it's worth continuing with.


You could always "prequelize" it and start the series anew. Fans of the original series will follow on to a new series in the same universe (that's my theory at least, which I will be testing with my next book) and readers who didn't make it to the third book or who haven't read them at all likely won't connect it to the other series. You get the best of all possible worlds in that kind of set up


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Jill Nojack said:


> You could always "prequelize" it and start the series anew. Fans of the original series will follow on to a new series in the same universe (that's my theory at least, which I will be testing with my next book) and readers who didn't make it to the third book or who haven't read them at all likely won't connect it to the other series. You get the best of all possible worlds in that kind of set up


Interesting! Might be a possibility - thanks!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Word Fan said:


> It's a beaut!


Thank you!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

*sold


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

New premium urban fantasy or YA fantasy premade!










It's posted on my site: http://bookcoverartistry.com

It's possible that I might be able to squeeze one new custom client in towards the end of the month bleeding into the beginning of February. I'm not sure how much room I'll have after that, so unless we've already talked, contact me ASAP if you want to book a slot.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm just drooling in anticipation for what you come up with for my next one. 

Three weeks on best seller lists. Sales beyond any hopes I had. Constant comments on the beautiful cover. Thanks, Heather.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

WasAnn said:


> That is splendid! I love the way the colors stand out from each other, leaving a crisp, yet still magical, image. Beautiful work!


Thank you! And thanks too, B R Kingsolver!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> New premium urban fantasy or YA fantasy premade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In order to get 2 of my own books finished and launched, I'm having to pull back a bit on my cover design work this spring. I'm currently booking for mid-March and on, but I only have a couple of slots left for that month unless someone cancels or re-arranges their time. So if anyone is looking for urban fantasy, fantasy or sci fi covers, contact me ASAP!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

CURRENT CUSTOM AVAILABILITY AS OF FEB 17, 2017 - please note that I am only doing fantasy (any type) and sci fi covers at this time. I am getting booked up fast this spring, so please contact me ASAP if you are looking to have covers created.

I have one custom slot available for the last week of March. This can be for a series or a standalone.
I have one single book slot available for the second week of March.
I have 2 series or single book slots available the second week of April.
I have 2 series or single book slots available in May, timing still negotiable.
I am not booking June except for referrals and returning clients. I may need to apply this to July/August as well, but will update.

And that's all folks!  I anticipate perhaps another couple of premium painted premades over the next few weeks (one is close to completion), but my current client schedule doesn't leave a lot of time for them.

* www.bookcoverartistry.com*


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Let's do my next one in April. Hopefully I'll have a title for it by then.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

brkingsolver said:


> Let's do my next one in April. Hopefully I'll have a title for it by then.


Sounds good! Grab me offline to book, but I'll make a note of it.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Sounds good! Grab me offline to book, but I'll make a note of it.


Sent you an email.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Quick update on available custom design slots for new clients as of Feb 22:

One custom slot available for the last week of March, series or single.
One slot available the third week of April, series or single.
One slot available first week of May, series or single.

Referrals, returning clients, or authors I have already had some discussion with, I've left a bit of wiggle room in April and May for you, but please nail down your times as soon as you can. I'm leaving June open for returning clients only at the moment. New clients, please watch this thread for any openings in June through the summer, or drop me a line to inquire.

That's it!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

*CURRENT CUSTOM AVAILABILITY AS OF APRIL 14, 2017* - please note that I am only doing fantasy (any type) and sci fi covers at this time. And I am getting booked up fast! Pretty soon I will be moving all requests into the fall, so if you need something this summer, contact me ASAP!

I have dedicated June to returning clients. Currently, it is completely booked. I will update here if any of them move to another time slot and free something up.
I have one series slot available in the last two weeks of July.
I have one single book slot available for the last week of July.
I have 2 series or single book slots starting the second week of August.
September and October are currently open, but I will only be booking half the number of slots due to writing commitments, so don't delay on booking.

If anyone has an emergency situation, please contact me and I'll see what I can do, but barring that, this is the limit of my availability for a while....

And sorry! No premium premades at this time except a small handful left on my site.

* www.bookcoverartistry.com*


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Wow, it has been a long time since I posted! I've been crazy, crazy busy with custom work and haven't had any time to create premades, so this is the first premium premade available in a while. For those who are new to me, I call them premium premades because they are labors of love that I put as much time and effort into as my custom designs, so there are only ever a couple available at any given time. Go to my site to purchase MOON WITCH: http://www.bookcoverartistry.com

I also can possibly squeeze in 2 more custom clients before the end of the year, depending on the scope of the project. All the various subgenres of fantasy and sci fi only. Contact me via the form on my website for more details: http://www.bookcoverartistry.com

SOLD


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

This week only, I'm offering 10% to new clients off all custom covers booked and paid for by January 1st. Legacy clients, you already have discounts off my current rates , but I'll extend the series discount to orders of less than 3 series books until Jan 1 too!

Message me for more info. In terms of available slots, I only have a few open for the first quarter of 2018, so if you're in a hurry, contact me asap.

Check out my gallery at: http://www.bookcoverartistry.com I'm currently only taking on the various subgenres of fantasy and sci fi.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

UPDATE - SOLD


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

An update on the custom schedule and premium premades:

My premades are now posted first on my Facebook group. If you are interested in premades or custom schedule updates, I invite you to join us:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/311852485975667

A recent LMBPN cover:


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

ANNOUNCEMENT:
I will be having a FCFS Premade Event on Wednesday January 30th on my Facebook group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/bookcoverartistry

Here are a couple of the premades which will be available for sale:


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Quick Question. Just signed up for your facebook group, and I love one of your premades. I get I'll have to have my fingers ready to write mine on Wednesday, but after I buy it how do I get two more made by you? (trilogy and all that). Also on your facebook page you mentioned your booked through September already  ... any chance if I commissioned both early on they could be done before then? (just trying to plan out my year here) Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

BGArcher said:


> Quick Question. Just signed up for your facebook group, and I love one of your premades. I get I'll have to have my fingers ready to write mine on Wednesday, but after I buy it how do I get two more made by you? (trilogy and all that). Also on your facebook page you mentioned your booked through September already ... any chance if I commissioned both early on they could be done before then? (just trying to plan out my year here) Thanks!


Hi there! I'm so sorry I didn't see your question here! Did you find your answer on the group already? Yes, premade customers are guaranteed a spot somewhere in my 2019 schedule. I'm currently booking late Sept to early Nov only, however, I do have a few time slots available after March for current customers, which a premade customer would be.

I realize you probably didn't try to buy the cover since I hadn't replied. My apologies. If something else which comes up catches your eye, message me on Facebook about figuring out possible availability.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

A new premium premade currently available on my facebook group Facebook Groups:


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Boy, it has been a long time since I posted here! Current premium premades available on my Facebook group, or you can contact me through my website. I'm booking last quarter 2021 for customs.
Website: BOOK COVER ARTISTRY
FB group: Facebook Groups


----------

